# Advice re finances



## Gwen (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi guys,

I was wondering whether anyone could give me some advice regarding money.

We currently have separate bank accounts, where our salaries are paid into, and a joint credit card, which we use to pay for bills, food, etc. We tend to use the credit card for joint purchases, and the debit card for personal purchases, then we both pay the credit card off each month. We're both happy with that.

Now, the problem is...
My partner has a mortgage which he already had before we got together - this is where we live and intend to live.
We have recently got a mortgage together on a block of land, and will be building a new house as an investment - either to rent or sell.

So basically my dilemma is that, to my financial benefit, I would prefer to put my savings towards the property we own together, with my partner contributing at least as much as I do.

But at the same time, we both want to do some work on the house we currently live (the one which is owned just by him) - re-do the garden, etc, which would take both time and money on my part (as well as his) and I just don't really want to spend time, effort and money on a property that isn't mine, cause if we were to ever get divorced I would not see the benefit of it.

It all sounds so petty, doesn't it?! :scratchhead:
Does anyone have any suggestions as to how we go about this?

I think we should do a prenup before we get married, even though it sounds totally not romantic.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Since you live there it is part of your obligation too, while living there. Offer 1/3 the money and 1/3 the time. sounds fair to me.

draconis


----------



## cheewagacheewaga (Aug 28, 2008)

Get a prenup. In this day and age, you need to cover your a$$ because you can't trust anyone but yourself.


----------



## onlylonelyone (Jan 26, 2009)

I know times are hard right now with mtg companies, but would you be interested in refinancing with your name on it, and of course add your name to the deed? I believe he could also just add your name to the deed. I believe that is just a matter of going to the courthouse and filling out a form. That way if he ever sells, or you divorce, etc it would rightfully be your home as well. It is very difficult to live in a home that you don't feel is yours. It is hard to put a lot of money and love into it. I definately understand where your coming from. Meanwhile, you say this is where you will live, so you have to make it yours mentally: ) I am sure this will be a simple thing to correct as long as you both agree. I am on the deed to my house, but not the financing. I have equal rights to the home, and if something were to happen it would require my signature to sell the home. I also am responsible for 1/2 of the money put into the home as well as getting 1/2 if we were to sell.


----------

